# Bảo Quản Nệm Cao Su Đúng Cách



## Serena (28/1/19)

Sử dụng và bảo quản nệm cao su đúng cách sẽ giúp kéo dài được tuổi thọ của nệm lâu hơn, nệm bền hơn cũng sẽ góp phần tiết kiệm chi phí cho bạn.​​Nệm cao su là sản phẩm khá quen thuộc với đa số người dùng Việt hiện nay, tuy được sử dụng rộng rãi nhưng làm sao để bảo quản nệm đúng cách, giúp gia tăng tuổi thọ nệm tối đa lại là điều ít được mọi người biết đến cũng như quan tâm tìm hiểu. Tatana xin cung cấp đến bạn những thông tin giúp bạn có thể Bảo Quản Nệm Cao Su Đúng Cách nhé!!!​​*Những điều cần tránh đối với nệm cao su:*​​- Không phơi nệm (đệm) ngoài nắng hoặc để ánh sáng mặt trời chiếu trực tiếp lên nệm.​​- Không giặt tẩy, ủi (là) trên nệm.​​- Không đặt nệm (đệm) gần hoặc tiếp xúc trực tiếp với các nguồn nhiệt, thiết bị tỏa nhiệt.​​- Không để hóa chất, dung môi hoặc bất kì chất lỏng nào tiếp xúc lên nệm cao su.​​- Không đặt các vật sắc nhọn và các loại thú nuôi lên nệm (đệm) vì có thể cào xước hoặc cắt đứt áo nệm, rách bề mặt nệm.​​- Không đặt vật nặng trên nệm (đệm) trong thời gian dài.​​- Không dùng ngoại lực lớn hơn 10N/cm2 tác dụng lên nệm.​​- Không gấp nệm (đệm), dùng dây cột nệm cao su trong thời gian dài.​​*Xử lý vết bẩn trên nệm:*​​Lấy bột soda pha với nước lạnh hoặc pha loãng bột giặt với nước sau đó dùng khăn sạch thấm nước pha sẵn, lau sạch cho đến khi vết bẩn phai đi. Lau như vậy liên tục nhiều lần cho khô sạch hẳn. Dùng quạt sấy khoảng 2-3 giờ cho khô hẳn trước khi mặc áo nệm sử dụng trở lại.​​Lưu ý không dùng hóa chất hay cồn , xăng …để tẩy vết bẩn vì như thế sẽ phá hủy cao su.​​_




Nệm Cao Su Tổng Hợp TATANA_​
Vệ sinh nệm đúng cách:​​Cao su có đặc tính kháng khuẩn và chất chống dị ứng, tuy nhiên với thiết kế các lỗ thông khí sẽ khiến nệm bị dính bụi bẩn sau thời gian dài sử dụng. Do đó, bạn nên thực hiện vệ sinh nệm định kỳ 4-6 tháng/ lần để giúp nệm tăng tuổi thọ cũng như giữ an toàn sức khỏe cho người sử dụng.​​Cách vệ sinh nệm như sau:​​- Bước 1: Tháo drap, áo bọc nệm.​- Bước 2: Phủi và làm sạch bụi bám trên bề mặt và trong các lỗ nệm.​- Bước 3: Sử dụng khăn sạch lau chùi những vết bẩn trên bề mặt.​​*Bảo dưỡng cao su đúng cách:*​​Như chúng ta biết, cao su thiên nhiên có đặc tính kháng vi khuẩn, do đó không cần phải rửa giặt. Nếu vô tình để đổ chất lỏng hoặc đồ bẩn lên nệm, thì cần lưu ý xử lý theo một số điều kiện rất quan trọng sau: Đó là không bao giờ để lõi (ruột nệm) được tiếp xúc với ánh sáng mặt trời trực tiếp. Vì nó có thể phá hủy các vật liệu cao su.​​Khi cần làm sạch vết bẩn cần để nệm (đệm) nơi bóng râm, thoáng khí không ẩm ướt hoặc sấy bằng quạt máy cho khô từ từ.​​Hãy áp dụng ngay những gợi ý trên để giữ được tấm nệm cao su của mình luôn sạch sẽ, khỏe mạnh, và bền nhất có thể bạn nhé. Để theo dõi cách bảo quản các dòng nệm bông ép, nệm lò xo,… truy cập ngay tatana.vn để tham khảo, tư vấn và hỗ trợ.​


----------

